# New Betta. Fins already disappearing??



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I posted about my new betta a few weeks ago. He's in a ten gallon with a Whisper 20 filter and a heater. I spotted this beautiful betta at Petsmart in their live plant tanks. I decided on the spot to divide my 10 gallon to add him. So I headed to Micheals and bought a sheet of needlepoint canvas and made a divider. This was 2 days ago. I have noticed some flaring between them, but nothing too extreme. I noticed yesterday some small holes in the newer bettas fins, so I did a 20% water change. Today, his fins seem worse, so I did another 20% water change. Water levels are good, so all signs seem to point to stress. 

The other bettas fins seem fine, so I think I bought him with minor fin rot that has gotten worse from the stress of the new tank. In his live plant tank at Petsmart he also had 2 females with him. So maybe being away from them is adding to it?? 

So my question is, should I quarantine him and do a salt treatment? Or should I leave him in the tank and just continue with daily water changes for a week to see if he gets better? Or, maybe just salt treatment the entire ten gallon? The other betta has a small rip on his fin that seems to be healing from from last week. So maybe it would do him some good to be part of the salt treatment? 

I attached a photo from 2 days ago when I got him, and one from today. 

2 days ago (aren't the black tips a sign of rot??)









Today


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Finrot. Edges of the fins turning black is a good indication. You will need to quarenteen him. Finrot is not hard to cure though. Buy (i think its called) Bettafix, that did it for me.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, hopefully he doesn't get too much worse before I can get him set up in a quarantine tank tomorrow evening and figure out what treatment to go with.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO bettafix. Bettafix is an oil. Labyrinth organ does not like oil. As I said before. NOOOOOOOOO bettafix. 

The male is probably going crazy because he sees another male. Probably tail biting. Keep them out of site of each other. Get some safe piece of black plastic to keep them from seeing each other. Take the male out of the tank and give him a quick methylene blue bath. Follow the directions on the back of the bottle. Be careful not to spill it because it stains like chocolate syrup on white carpets. Except worse. Add a bit of salt to their tank and keep the water at 82 degrees with 15 percent water changes daily. Big water changes can cause stress.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I think I'm battling parasites too. The new guy, hasn't flared once. Yet the other guy was flaring up a storm before I put a bunch of silk plants up against the divider on both sides. I also noticed he's been shaking his head violently sometimes, another sign of gill parasites from what I've read. So maybe the Bettafix isn't a bad idea? Might take a little more aggressive of a treatment? Correct me if I'm wrong though, I'm no expert on this stuff. Just going by what I've read. 

Also, I already threw some Bettafix in.. Yeah, maybe should have waited? But, I can still go a different way tomorrow and only have the one day of bettafix?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Take the bettafix out with water changes.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Do they carry a medication with methylene blue at Petsmart? Should I wait until I get the betta fix out of the tank after 15% water changes for a couple days before I begin treating it with salt? Also, won't my otto not like the salt? 

Sorry for all the questions, lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would ask someone who knows about ottos. Loha should know. angelclown is likely to know. Emc WILL know lol. If the otto doesn't like salt, give the fish just do the methylene blue. Fin rot is easy to cure. My male betta constantly fights it even though he is in 82 degree which is clean. It's cause longfins are the prissiest little bettas alive. Especially halfmoons.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I would not add salt if you have an otto. I don't think that ottos like salt. Like Betta man said emc7 would know more about this than me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all species of catfish do not like salt...and some are quite sensitive to it..


----------

